# Budget Subwoofer



## johnman1116

I know this site is mainly for headphones, amps, dac, etc but I need some subwoofer help.
   
  I currently have the Audioengine A5 which I am enjoying, even without a subwoofer but during parties and other activities, I need a little more oomph in the bass region. This is a buget, like definitely under $100. Im currently looking at the Monoprice 8248. I dont really know much about the speaker division and just saw this on the Audiophiliac and im pretty down with it.
   
  I appreciate suggestions. 
 Thanks!
  John


----------



## johnman1116

no opinions?


----------



## Lenni

you could sell the A5 and put the $100 toward the A5*+*. according to reviews they've a lot more oomph than the A5.
   
  can't comment on the 8248 sub. it might do the job for occasional party use... other than that, I'd not choose it.
   
  if you can stretch it go for the AS8.


----------



## TMRaven

I'd save up for something that can actually augment our A5s and extend deeper than they can.  Cheap 'subwoofers' more or less turn out to be mid-bass boxes-- loud and tubby, but not too terribly deep.  They ruin your sound more than make it better.


----------



## johnman1116

Quote: 





lenni said:


> you could sell the A5 and put the $100 toward the A5*+*. according to reviews they've a lot more oomph than the A5.
> 
> can't comment on the 8248 sub. it might do the job for occasional party use... other than that, I'd not choose it.
> 
> if you can stretch it go for the AS8.


 
  Quote: 





tmraven said:


> I'd save up for something that can actually augment our A5s and extend deeper than they can.  Cheap 'subwoofers' more or less turn out to be mid-bass boxes-- loud and tubby, but not too terribly deep.  They ruin your sound more than make it better.


 
   
  So the only reason I bring up the Monoprice is because of a review by The Audiophiliac where he gives the Monoprice subwoofers a positive review. Im just trying to see if anyone had some budget subwoofers in mind.


----------



## MatsudaMan

Just bought a Martin Logan Dynamo 300 sub for 129.99 on a very popular online store that starts with A. It's a downward firing downward ported 8 inched that is rated at 75 rms and 150 watts peak but sounds much bigger than the power rating. It sounds quite quick and musical. You can see on my sg that I have it paired with Triangle bookshelves powered by a little Icon 2 ...the system sounds great! Really couldn't be happier. Good luck with finding your budget sub!


----------



## sml1226

I have yet to hear a good subwoofer that isn't sealed, high power, and a minimum of about $500 retail.There are some that work alright, but for serious listening of any kind, and I'm not a very serious listener myself, I can't stand every ported sub I've heard. They have all sounded bloated and slow.

Having said that, ML being a stat company which are in no way slow sounding, you may find the exception to that from one of their subs. I have not heard a ML sub, but if they tune them in a way that compliments their speakers, it may well be the solution to your (and my) problem.


----------



## Mauricio

The reproduction of the low frequency range (aka "bass") requires ample amplification, large and long-extrusion drivers and big enclosures.  All of that comes at a price.  A decent entry-level subwoofer starts at $400.  The laws of physics are the laws of physics.


----------



## MatsudaMan

Quote: 





sml1226 said:


> I have yet to hear a good subwoofer that isn't sealed, high power, and a minimum of about $500 retail.There are some that work alright, but for serious listening of any kind, and I'm not a very serious listener myself, I can't stand every ported sub I've heard. They have all sounded bloated and slow.
> Having said that, ML being a stat company which are in no way slow sounding, you may find the exception to that from one of their subs. I have not heard a ML sub, but if they tune them in a way that compliments their speakers, it may well be the solution to your (and my) problem.


 
   
   
  Who said anything about "serious listening"?  I think that while it is true that it's hard to find a musical, fast, and accurate sub for even less than $1,000, it doesn't mean you can't find one for a couple hundred that will enhance a budget system.  My computer system that consists of a Nuforce Icon 2 (350 bucks), Triangle Comete's (450 used), has been greatly enhanced by the addition of the little Martin Logan Dynamo (130 bucks, 300 MFRP).  That said, I wouldn't pair it with my main setup which is much better.


----------



## davidzvi

I have a set of A2's that I have paired with the older version of this:
   
Dayton Audio SUB-800 8" 80 Watt Powered Subwoofer
   
  Is it a serious listening sub, no not really.  Does it add just enough to the A2's so I enjoy them more, yes.  They make a 10" and a 12" that top out at $130.  If you are just looking for more power during parties when the music is really just for fun they may do the job.


----------



## MatsudaMan

Quote: 





davidzvi said:


> I have a set of A2's that I have paired with the older version of this:
> 
> Dayton Audio SUB-800 8" 80 Watt Powered Subwoofer
> 
> Is it a serious listening sub, no not really.  Does it add just enough to the A2's so I enjoy them more, yes.  They make a 10" and a 12" that top out at $130.  If you are just looking for more power during parties when the music is really just for fun they may do the job.


 
   
  Nice post, David.  I think this is more in line with what the original poster was asking - a budget sub that offers good value for very little money and basically just adds some "oomph" in the low registers.


----------



## johnman1116

Quote: 





davidzvi said:


> I have a set of A2's that I have paired with the older version of this:
> 
> Dayton Audio SUB-800 8" 80 Watt Powered Subwoofer
> 
> Is it a serious listening sub, no not really.  Does it add just enough to the A2's so I enjoy them more, yes.  They make a 10" and a 12" that top out at $130.  If you are just looking for more power during parties when the music is really just for fun they may do the job.


 
   
  This is actually exactly what im looking for! Do I need it for serious listening? Nope, I mainly use my A5 for TV, movies, video games and parties (hehehe ^^ ) Thanks for showing me this.
  plus free shipping with orders over $98 . Buying form ebay may be cheaper but the shipping is just madness.


matsudaman said:


> Nice post, David.  I think this is more in line with what the original poster was asking - a budget sub that offers good value for very little money and basically just adds some "oomph" in the low registers.


 
  Exactly! Im currently looking at the Dayton and the Polk Audio PSW10.
   
  Thanks!
   
  If anyone else still has suggestions, I would still appreciate it.
  Thanks e'erybody!


----------



## davidzvi

Quote: 





matsudaman said:


> Nice post, David.  I think this is more in line with what the original poster was asking - a budget sub that offers good value for very little money and basically just adds some "oomph" in the low registers.


 
   
  I try, I get a lot of this type of stuff on a computer forum I'm in.  I try to stay in budget and just point out the limitations.
   
   
  Quote: 





johnman1116 said:


> This is actually exactly what im looking for! Do I need it for serious listening? Nope, I mainly use my A5 for TV, movies, video games and parties (hehehe ^^ ) Thanks for showing me this.
> plus free shipping with orders over $98 . Buying form ebay may be cheaper but the shipping is just madness.
> Exactly! Im currently looking at the Dayton and the Polk Audio PSW10.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I looked at the Polk as well.  I got the older Dayton Sub-80 (the 800 is newer) because it had line level in and out.  They dropped this from the 800 but my setup is simpler because of it.
   
  Computer Optical -> FiiO D3 -> Sub-80 -> A2's


----------



## Snag1e

Dayton subs from parts express.


----------



## Astrozombie

What i've gotten is "$500 Minimum, even for budget setups"
   
  But we have a $150 Velodyne and $150 BIC, i'd say the Velo is more impressive. For someone who is ignorant and doesn't know what the expensive ones sound like, they can make you perfectly happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've also heard good things about the budget 12'' Monoprice for $80, i want to check it out for my PC setup. Heard good things about Dayton subs as well, but it stinks you can't really audition them anywhere.
   
  Velodyne is a safe bet.


----------



## davidzvi

Quote: 





astrozombie said:


> What i've gotten is "$500 Minimum, even for budget setups"
> 
> For someone who is ignorant and doesn't know what the expensive ones sound like, they can make you perfectly happy.


 
   
   
  Astrozombie,
   
  Just because someone understands that a budget is something to stay within does not make them ignorant of what a good sub is.  My setup is not for critical listening in my office and I would guess that the original poster is not having a critical listening party with his friends.


----------



## MatsudaMan

davidzvi said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I totally agree. I have a pretty good system in my main listening area ( with a very expensive sub), so I know what a great sub sounds like. However, this doesn't mean that I can't enjoy my budget sub ML sub with my secondary system.


----------



## theOS

Hi guys, i need a subwoofer for my system:
  Laptop-->usb Creative sound blaster x-fi HD-->Kenwood RA-5000 + Kenwood LS-K711 speakers
  Room: 4x5m
   
*Jamo sub 210 *  130€
*[size=12.571428298950195px]Yamaha YST-SW030 120€[/size]*
*[size=12.571428298950195px]Kenwood sw-40ht 110€[/size]*
   
   
  Main advantages:
  Jamo has some control options on the back panel
  Yamaha its havyer (10kg) better frequency response (28-200 hz)
  Kenwood it´s the cheapest
   
  Please advice.
  Thank you !


----------



## goodolcheez

Quote: 





johnman1116 said:


> I know this site is mainly for headphones, amps, dac, etc but I need some subwoofer help.
> 
> I currently have the Audioengine A5 which I am enjoying, even without a subwoofer but during parties and other activities, I need a little more oomph in the bass region. This is a buget, like definitely under $100. Im currently looking at the Monoprice 8248. I dont really know much about the speaker division and just saw this on the Audiophiliac and im pretty down with it.
> 
> ...


 

 Less than $100 sub doesn't go well with a descent set of speakers (A5).  You will have very poor quality muddy loose bass.
   
  Don't waste money on something you'll end up trashing later.  Save up some money and plan to spend at least $500 on a sub.  $1000+ would be even better.  I'm talking audiophile bass, not for home theaters.


----------



## cel4145

Tough choice. Always hard to buy subwoofers on specs alone when they are similar since published specs are often inaccurate or purposely misleading. 

However, the Kenwood has a much smaller driver than the other two. That would incline me against it. But could be it sounds very good. 

As you mention, the Yamaha is heavier. That's usually something good to look for in bigger subs, but probably not enough of a difference here to be significant. 

The Jamo has an adjustable crossover. That's a good thing so that you could set the point where the subwoofer kicks in to where your speakers start rolling off in bass. That way you don't get a heavy double bassing effect. Looks like the Yamaha probably depends on you having an AV receiver that has bass management to handle the crossover.


----------



## theOS

Yes , the Kenwood ra5000 has crossover management builtin (but i think is for the speakers only) . This is happening when we are buying from the internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , we can't really feel the product.
  They both have good reviews from buyers.
  Thank you !


----------



## shrimants

keep the A5 unless they are giving you specific problems (like volume control issues out of a preamp/reciever).

For subwoofers, look at dayton sub100 and sub1200. They are the budget go-to options.


----------



## cel4145

shrimants said:


> keep the A5 unless they are giving you specific problems (like volume control issues out of a preamp/reciever).
> 
> For subwoofers, look at dayton sub100 and sub1200. They are the budget go-to options.




I think the OP with the A5's is probably long gone, and theOS revived the thread. I don't think theOS is in North America, so the Daytons are not an option for him.


----------



## theOS

No , i am from Spain . You have good prices there in US


----------



## johnman1116

Lol Hey guys, hows it going?
   
  I ended up getting the PSW10 and Audioengine A2. Got the sub for a steal ~$50
   
  Problem is, it is kind hard to set up because i dont have a receiver so its probably not wired as it should be but at this point, im chillin.


----------

